# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Rodino gnijezdo na novoj adresi

## emily

Udruga Roda je preko Javnog natječaja Grada Zagreba za dodjelu gradskih prostora udrugama s danom 15. rujna 2016. godine na korištenje dobila prostor ukupne površine 187 m2 u Žerjavićevoj ulici broj 10 u Zagrebu.
Iako je naše "gnijezdo" u Čanićevoj ulici 14 koje smo savijale od 2005. godine, prelijep, ugodan i svima nama drag prostor, on je već godinama premalen za redoviti programski i administrativni rad udruge koja zapošljava u ovom trenutku 10 osoba, te za edukacije i radionice koje provodimo.
Prostor nam je dodijeljen prema unaprijed zadanim kriterijima: prema opsegu aktivnosti udruge, broju realiziranih natječaja, postignuća i nagrada, prema broju zaposlenih i volontera. Ponosne smo što su potporu našemu radu pismeno izrazile mnoge institucije s kojima surađujemo: Gradski ured za zdravstvo Grada Zagreba, Pravobraniteljica za djecu, Pravobraniteljica za osobe s invaliditetom, Pravobraniteljica za ravnopravnost spolova i Policijska uprava Zagrebačka.
U naš novi, prostrani prostor ipak ne možemo useliti odmah. On treba uređenje i prilagodbu svim funkcijama koje smo mu namijenile. Tek po uređenju, koje očekujemo do kraja godine, moći ćemo potpuno preseliti naš ured i poslovanje. Kao i većina prostora koji se preko natječaja dodjeljuju udrugama, i ovaj zahtijeva financijska ulaganja, ali i značajnu volontersku pomoć u čišćenju i uređenju. 
Dijelovi prostora su u izvrsnom stanju , ali drugi su devastirani ili neprikladni novoj funkciji, našim potrebama i našim korisnicama i korisnicima. 
U novom prostoru imat ćemo i veliku dvoranu od 70-ak m2 u kojoj ćemo uskoro održavati tribine, projekcije filmova, predavanja, koju ćemo ustupati drugim organizacijama civilnoga društva na korištenje, ali ta dvoranatreba zahtjevno uređenje – skidanje lamperije, brušenje i lakiranje parketa, nabavu namještaja, rasvjete, klimatizaciju, nabavu multimedijalne opreme.
Kod uređenja prostora trudit ćemo se zadržati i obnoviti većinu namještaja koji smo u prostoru zatekle, i zbog ekonomičnosti i zbog što poštednijeg utjecaja na okoliš.


*U proces uređenja ulazimo s ograničenim vremenom, velikim entuzijazmom u desetcima naših ruku spremnih brusiti, bojati, slagati, čistiti, i s budžetom od 0.00 (nula,nulanula) kuna.
U listopadu pokrećemo crowdfunding kampanju za uređenje, obratit ćemo se i mnogim tvrtkama za donacije u naturi ili novcu, a vas pozivamo da nam svojim donacijama, koje možete uplatiti direktno preko žiro računa (HR1624840081100197341) ili preko Paypala, pomognete da već od sljedećeg tjedna krenemo s prvim radovima.*
Troškovnik za kompletno uređenje dovršit ćemo do početka listopada i početka naše crowdfunding akcije, ali, dotad je potrebno realizirati hitne radove za koje nam je potreban iznos od približno 15.000 kuna za:

pregled i servis vodovodne, električne i plinske instalacijeprva neophodna rušenja, skidanje zidnih i stropnih oplata u dijelu prostorauređenje sanitarnog čvoraodvoz krupnog otpada.
*Stoga vas pozivamo da nam pomognete donacijama.* Mnoge i mnogi od vas koji ste sudjelovali na našim edukacijama, čitali naše brošure, dolazili na preglede sjedalica ili rješavali probleme u dojenju uz savjetnice za dojenje ili gledajući naš DVD Mliječna staza, *pitali ste nas kako se odužiti, možete li nam pomoći.*
*Sudjelovanje u uređenju* Rodina prostora vjerujemo da će mnoge od vas ispuniti ponosom. Napominjemo da je navedeni iznos tek manji dio potrebnih troškova i da će uređenje prostora zahtijevati ozbiljna ulaganja.
Zato je i svaki vaš prijedlog kome se javiti za pomoć, nama dragocjen.
O tijeku radova izvještavat ćemo vas često i detaljno.
Redovito ćemo bilježiti sve vaše uplate (iznos i datum uplate, bez navođenja imena i prezimena) i obavještavati vas o njima, a na našem portalu i Facebook stranici moći ćete vidjeti sve promjene koje se u prostoru događaju. Uređenje novog prostora jako nas veseli i želimo to veselje podijeliti s vama.


http://www.roda.hr/udruga/projekti/u...oristenje.html

----------


## Nera

Može li se ovdje prijaviti za volontiranje? Pretpostavljam da se volontira vikendima kad možemo izdvojiti više vremena?
Eh, ak sam našla vremena kad je Princ imao svega par mjeseci da štemam u Čanićevoj, onda bum i sad uz četvero!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivarica

> Može li se ovdje prijaviti za volontiranje? Pretpostavljam da se volontira vikendima kad možemo izdvojiti više vremena?
> Eh, ak sam našla vremena kad je Princ imao svega par mjeseci da štemam u Čanićevoj, onda bum i sad uz četvero!



naravno <3

koja moze u subotu prvoga?

postrojavanje:

----------


## Nera

Ja mogu od 14 h.

----------


## baka

Drage Rode, čestitam vam na prihvaćanju novih izazova (time i novih obaveza). Zaslužili ste podršku. Predlažem vam da se obratite Međunarodnom klubu žena u Zagrebu, http://iwcz.hr/, koje za Božić i Uskrs organiziraju humanitarni prodajni sajam i sav prihod namjenjuju izabranom projektu.

----------


## Nera

Možemo li se prijaviti za subotu, 8.10.? Ja bi nakon što odradimo obaveze na trgu, vjerujem oko 13h.
Ako može, kreće postrojavanje:
1. Nera 13-19 h, ovog puta ne mogu dulje jer u ned trčim

----------


## Nera

Koja je iduća subota za akciju???
Ja sam posadila dracenu za Rodino gnijezdo! Čeka kod mene do useljenja.

----------


## spajalica

sva sreca pa je necu ja njegovati  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Nera

> sva sreca pa je necu ja njegovati


Hoćeš ovu koja ostaje u kući kad zbrišem na more, a ti ostaneš. :Laughing:

----------

